# Extra options for adding extra time (padding)



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Right now, we have as options for "adding" more time to a scheduled recording of 1,2,3,4,5,15,30,1hr,3hr (I think). I would love to be able to set the number of minutes anywhere from 1-180.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

I'd actually like to have negative padding - i.e. start the recording late. On a couple of recent movies, I've missed the last few minutes even though I should never have to pad these. Since the movies are on again, I thought I'd just re-record them and pad them this time. Unfortunately, I'd have to record 2.5 hours for what's likely only 3 minutes worth, and then have to skip through to almost the end. I'll admit it's rare, but it shouldn't hurt to have more flexible options.


----------

